# on year scan



## Sarah2628 (Apr 7, 2012)

Next monday I start the LID diet for two weeks before my scan. Is the diet easier the second time around? I'm absolutly dreading it.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I didn't have to do the LID the first time around, but I did for my one year scan. I found it a pain in the neck, but totally doable. I think if I had to do it the first time around it would have been tough, as I was feeling overwhelmed, but this time around I knew what the deal was, so everything felt really manageable...I hope you have a similar experience.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Yep...pain in the neck, but totally doable...that's a good way to put it.


----------



## bluemoonguy (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm about to schedule my 2nd full body scan and will have to go back on the LID as well. I just contacted a nutritionist at My Fit Foods locally here in the Austin area to see if they had any foods that meshed with the diet. We'll see what she says.

Honestly, I'm thinking I'm going to just bite the bullet and prepare my own meals just to be safe. I'm with you...it seems like a -huge- pain in the rear. I'm mostly concerned with preparing unbearably bland meals that taste like cardboard.

Nevertheless, I wish you luck with your LID! Let's get through this...


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'll say this -- I really didn't suffer all that much on the LID. And making things at home made all the difference.

I did the LID recipe where I sauteed chicken with onions and apricot marmalade, served over basmati rice...I made homemade bread and dredged it in warm honey...I splurged on good tenderloins, marinaded them in balsamic vinegar, olive oil, red wine vinegar, lime juice and spices...I peeled potatoes and roasted them in olive oil...I splurged (again) and made chicken fingers -- I dredged in spiced flour and deep fried them and then, again, peeled potatoes sliced them thin and deep fried them, covered them all in non-iodized salt and ate them with no salt ketchup...I made the LID pancakes and dumped tons of syrup on them, etc.

It takes effort, but if you have the time, you can eat rather well!


----------



## Zheni (May 8, 2013)

Yum! I feel better about the LID knowing it can be delicious. Salt (non-iodized), vineger and olive oil will really help! Did you use the ThyCa cookbook?

I admit to being nervous since I want the best possible effectiveness for the RAI. Is there any sense in starting it a week early, or even more, to get a bigger bang out of the RAI?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, I lived by the thyca cookbook. I thought this blog was good too: http://thelowiodinediet.blogspot.com/

I don't think doing it any longer than two weeks will help with the cancer treatment...but if it makes you feel better, go for it.


----------

